# God's Lady



## Ayreon (Jun 1, 2010)

This should be good. Will be the first flowering for this plant. The plant is very compact and nice. Can't wait to see how the flowers will turn out.


----------



## paworsport (Jun 1, 2010)

Super impressive plant; It comes from In Charm ?:clap:


----------



## Ayreon (Jun 1, 2010)

I bought it from someone in Germany and she offered several plants with this in-charm in the names so perhaps she imported them from there?


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 1, 2010)

Big Wow!!!! Cool plant, and I am very curious to thi(e)s(e) large whitish bloom(s) !!! Jean


----------



## Ernie (Jun 1, 2010)

Multis x brachys = nice. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 1, 2010)

:drool::drool: looking forward to it! I wanna say Moonsoon Flora had a compot on ebay not long ago, 
obviously I didn't win it!


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 1, 2010)

Cool! The plant looks so healthy too.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 1, 2010)

big plant! I hope it will be great


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice plant!!! What is the dendro????


----------



## valenzino (Jun 1, 2010)

Hsiao is a good breeder...godefroyae "in-charm" is nice and really big...I dont know the Lady Isabel "Jade Beauty" but probably you have a great hybrid there!!!I will be interested in some pollen if the flower turns out as I think to cross it with a Susan Booth and a gardinerii.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 1, 2010)

Beautifully grown plant - how many sheaths?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2010)

Don't listen to him; that will make it too dark, cross it w/ hong!!!


----------



## Ayreon (Jun 2, 2010)

*KyushuCalanthe* - Just one

*valenzino* - Good to hear the info about one of the parents.

About pollen. I have never taken pollen from my plants. I think I saw a web page once that showed exactly how to do it. Anyone know where I can find any tutorials? 

*biothanasis* - anosmum


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2010)

Don't ask me; I tried and failed. I'ts easy to get the pollen off, putting it on is the hard part!


----------



## toddybear (Jun 2, 2010)

It has great potential!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 2, 2010)

Ayreon said:


> About pollen. I have never taken pollen from my plants. I think I saw a web page once that showed exactly how to do it. Anyone know where I can find any tutorials?


http://www.goreorchids.com/CatalogAndInfo/pollinating.html
https://lab.troymeyers.com/flasking/article.php?number=33
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14973


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 3, 2010)

please ask it to bloom quickly. i'm not very patient....


----------



## Ayreon (Jun 3, 2010)

Haha, I have done so and I think it moves quite fast compared to many other paphs. For instance the two buds on my tigrinum is totally stuck.


----------



## John Boy (Jun 3, 2010)

show her this! Maybe that will get her thinking!






I always tell mine I'll replace them with a Cymbidium, if they don't get into gear... That normally does help.


----------



## Ayreon (Jun 3, 2010)

I'll do that right away


----------



## Pete (Jun 3, 2010)

i saw a couple of these in bloom when I visited in-Charm this spring. a couple of them were pretty nice, i will see if I can find some pictures. judging by how fat your bud is and how low the spike is already I wouldnt be expecting much of a stem on that thing.


----------



## Ayreon (Jun 22, 2010)

You were right pete. The Spike didn't grow enough and the flower was deformed, but at least I see some potential here. Next time...


----------



## tenman (Jun 22, 2010)

I have never been a big fan of most out-of-section bellatulum hybrids. They usually just have awful shape. This may improve next time, may not. But the white pouch is unusual an stunning and has promise. I think of most bellatulum hybrids, and many sanderianum hybrids, as well as those from the cochlopetalums crossed out of section, and many lowii out-of-section have the same problems too, as first steps in a further process of handing down the good genes to the next generation. Cross this back to bellatulum or put it on a roth and it might make something truly wonderful.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2010)

Were it not for the misshapen pouch......


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 22, 2010)

No matter of the pouch she is a beauty!


----------



## John Boy (Jun 22, 2010)

To me that's an impressive result, worth working with.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2010)

I love the petals, now if the pouch opens out! :drool:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 22, 2010)

OH MAN!!! The colors on that baby are to die for...definitely a cross with awesome potential. Now to find the perfect one.


----------



## John M (Jun 23, 2010)

I REALLY like the colour and the markings. Okay; the pouch sucks; but, I think this plant has potential and deserves a second try. Oftentimes, a later blooming is quite different from the first bloom.

Pssst, Tenman. There's no bellatulum in this.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 23, 2010)

Skinny pouch..  The pattern on the petals is nice though.. I think it deserves holding on to..


----------



## Ayreon (Jun 23, 2010)

The plant is doing well so hopefully it won't take too long until I have a second blooming on the way.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 23, 2010)

Ayreon said:


> The plant is doing well so hopefully it won't take too long until I have a second blooming on the way.



Good! I definitely want to see this baby flower well for you.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 23, 2010)

I love the markings! hopefully the pouch will fatten up next time.


----------



## jewel (Jun 24, 2010)

fantastic markings!:clap: should be beautiful next time, think of this as a practice run


----------



## Ayreon (Aug 7, 2010)

Just after flower 1 was finished, number 2 and 3 came...
Hoping for 3 flower at the same time next time.. and hopefully a bit higher up above the leafs


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 7, 2010)

Well the top flower certainly is an improvement. The markings are just wonderful regardless. 

OK, silly question for anybody, what causes warting of the lip beyond genetics? Is there any cultural influence such as not enough water, etc.?


----------



## Bolero (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice plant and interesting cross I haven't seen before.

The flowers are amazing!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm with Bolero.


----------



## jblanford (Aug 7, 2010)

I agree that looks great, thanks.... Jim.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 8, 2010)

Very nice!!! I like a lot!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Aug 8, 2010)

That's a beauty, send it to me!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 9, 2010)

Lookin' good. Can't wait for updates.


----------



## swamprad (Aug 9, 2010)

Breathtaking! Great growing!


----------



## Hera (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh wow!!


----------

